# State Rep. Wants Illegals To Vote, Drive, and Pay In-State Tuition



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

> *State Democrats despoil democracy*
> 
> By Michael Graham | Tuesday, April 7, 2009
> 
> ...


 *

CHECK OUT THE VIDEOS:*

Rep. Richardson's Wacky Statements - March 2008: 
YouTube - Pam Richardson loves illegal Aliens

See Rep. Richardson's Response to Media Attention - April 7, 2009:
Pam Richardson Responds

*SEE ALSO:

*Michael Graham's Coverage:
http://www.michaelgraham.com/post/2009/04/06/Coming-Soon-To-Your-Local-Voting-Booth-Crimmigrants!.aspx

_Why not just have us bend over so you can stick it to us even further???_


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im just not surprised.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Someone need to sit her down and read the Constitution to her, And explain what it means. she may not be able to comprehend the meaning herself.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

USMCTrooper said:


>


LMAO


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

This literally just in from a State Represetative I was talking to.....House voted on Transportation Bill around midnight. Her amendment FAILED


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

That's awesome news, *USMCTrooper*! Thanks for the timely update. Now her constituents just need to vote her out, because she, too, has obviously failed.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

USMCTrooper said:


> This literally just in from a State Represetative I was talking to.....House voted on Transportation Bill around midnight. Her amendment FAILED


Good! She's still a complete and utter cunt though.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Good! She's still a complete and utter cunt though.


I love it when you talk like that NE!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> Rep. Pam Richardson of Framingham wants the Massachusetts Democratic Party to advocate voting rights for illegal aliens.


WTF!!!! I thought Kennedy was bad but this is a horror show. Quite frankly, it's bad enough that welfare cases have the right to vote but this is completely absurd! I need to get to a 912 Project meeting ASAP.

Will someone PLEASE seize a ship so that those of us with half a fuckin' brain can set sail to a new land (preferable something tropical).


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Due to Deval's budget cuts this is all I could afford. So please no extra luggage.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Trifecta said:


> Due to Deval's budget cuts this is all I could afford. So please no extra luggage.


Trifecta- Please Please Please don't give DiPaola any ideas on what to spend his grant money on again! He'll be spending our tax dollars on creating the Middlesex Navy


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> *Re: Proposal seeks to give licenses to illegal aliens* Of course Deval is for this. The election officials in this state are out of control. It is amazing how these people so quickly forget about 9-11-01. I am moving to PETORIA - Trifecta


LMAO We welcome you with open arms. Now, can you get a bigger boat?


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

ok my Dad's letting me borrow his.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm tired of this crap.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

join the club it's at masscops.com


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Pam Richardson for State Representative

I feel bad for anyone that knows her. What a dumb ass.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

As you can see, the aforementioned "exodus from idiocy" boat is full as I did not anticipate such a response from our masscops viewers. Please secure more vessels asap.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

only the misguided vote democ-rat


----------

